#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة المناقشات >  اريد ان اتزوج من المنتدى

## مجاهد مصري

ليس هذا اعلان زواج كما قد يظن البعض
وانما هو موضوع اعتقد انه مهم للغايه اطرحه للمناقشه بجديه
الزواج من الانترنت .. وليس من الانتر نت عموما ولكن من المنتديات خاصه
قد يقول البعض لماذا وما الداعي لمثل هذا الزواج والطرق الاخرى معروفه واكثر امانا 
والرد بسيط
فساتكلم هنا عن افكاري كشاب متدين مثقف الى حد ما اطمح في ان ارتبط بفتاه من عائله محترمه ومحافظه ومتدينه ولكن هناك شرط مهم في شروطي للارتباط ان تكون هذه الفتاه تجمع بين الاحترام والتدين وفي نفس الوقت الثقافه والفكر العالي وان تكون فتاه اجتماعيه لبقه وكلنا نعرف ان الاحترام والالتزام والتدين الجمع بينهم وبين صفه الاجتماعيه والتحرر امر صعب ولا اقول مستحيل لكنه فعلا صعب فعندما تحيا الفتاه حياه اجتماعيه تختلط فيها بكثير من النوعيات من الشباب والفتيات فسيكون التيار جارفا لها لتنزلق في الهاويه التي نرى فيها الاغلب الاعم من الشباب والفتيات اليوم وقليلات جدا الاتي يحافظن على الشعره التي تفرق بين الحياه الاجتماعيه المحترمه والحياه الاجتماعيه ( الهايصه ) اذا جاز هذا التعبير هؤلاء القليلات كيف نعرفهن نحن الشباب الذين يماثلونهن الفكر والاعتقاد ؟ 
اعتقد انه شيء في غايه الصعوبه . فاذا اخذت نفسي كمثال فانا مثلا اريد الارتباط عن حب وعاطفه ولا ارضى عن ذلك بديلا . هذا معناه انني لابدان اعرف الفتاه التي سارتبط بها قبل الشروع في الارتباط ولا اقول المعرفه التي تؤدي للخروج معا من دون علم الاهل لا سمح الله ولكن المعرفه التي تجعلني اقتنع بعقلها فيراها قلبي وهي كذلك فهذا لن يتأتى الا عن طريق الالتقاء بها في مجال تعليمي فقط لا غير فما بال الشباب والفتيات الذين انهوا تعليمهم دون ان يلتقون بمن يحرك قلوبهم ؟
واين المكان الذي يمكن ان يلتقي فيه الشاب المحترم بفتاه محترمه مثقفه ؟
ظللت اردد هذا السؤال كثيرا الى ان وجدت المنتديات
فوجدت ان المنتديات التي يلتقي فيها الناس عقولا دون وجوه هي القناه الشرعيه التي يمكن للشباب والفتيات الذين يريدون الارتباط ان تلتقي بها عقولهم وتترائى قلوبهم فاذا كان الاقتناع العقي كاملا فهنا يجيء دور اللقاء الذي يمكن ان يكون عن طريق تزاور العائلتين لتحدث الرؤيا الشرعيه فاذا توافقت الاعين والوجوه كما توافقت العقول وترائت القلوب فيتم الزواج الذي اعتقد انه سيكون من انجح الزيجات بأذن الله لانه لم يتم عن طريق الصالونات التي لا تتيح قدرا كبيرا من معرفه العقول ولم يتم عن طريق محرم مثل العلاقات التي نراها كالخروج مع الفتيات والكلام التليفوني من وراء الاهل ومثل هذه الاشياء التي يعرفها الجميع ولكنه في هذه الحاله يكون زواجا تم عن طريق إعجاب كل عقل بالعقل الاخر فيشعر كل قلب بميله للقلب الاخر ثم الرؤيا وتزاور الاهل التي تتوج هذا التقارب العقلي 
فياليتني اعرف ارائكم جميعا في هذا الموضوع وهل وفقني الله في طرحهليكون بإذن الله سببا في كثير منالزيجات الناجحه ام لا

----------


## أشجان الليل

لـي عوده إن شـاء الله..
ولكن مبدأيا..
الموضوع نالى إعجابي بحق..
وجزاك الله خيرا
 ::

----------


## حلا

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخي مجاهد

اسمح لي أن أقول لك أنك جريئ جداً، فإقدامك على كتابة موضوع قوي كهذا ليس أمراً سهلاً، وسأقول لك رأيي الخاص بدون مقدمات:

فكرتك سليمة جداً، بإمكان المنتديات أن توضح لك بشكل كبير شخصية الطرف الآخر الذي تود أن يكون شريكاً لك في الحياة، فأنت بواسطته تستطيع التعرف عليه بصورة أكبر، ويمكنك أن تكشف الجوانب التي تود أن تطلع عليها بصورة أوضح، فعند الكتابة تسقط الأقنعة، لارقابة سوى رقابة النفس المتصلة بالله سبحانه. كما أنه ليس من السهل التجمل هنا، فلو حاولت أن تتجمل في موضوع أو اثنين فلن تتمكن من المواصلة حتى النهاية.وبإمكانك أن تعرف ميول واتجاهات الأشخاص وانتقاء الأقرب.

لو خصصت منتديات محترمة لمثل هذه الأمور فأنا متأكدة من أن الأمر سيكون ناجحاً.

وفقك الله يا أخي*

----------


## carawan

الي مجاهد مصري
من الواضح أنك شاب محترم و مستقيم ..و لهذا سأوجز لك رأيئ :
دنيا المنتديات يا صديقي هي عالم ساحر بديع...و لكنه عالم غير حقيقي....لا بد أنك تلاحظ أن كل الناس..كل الناس في المنتديات مؤدبون جدا..مهذبون للغايه...اصواتهم هامسه...كلامهم يكاد يكون كله شعرا...الكل يحترم الكل...الجميع يثني علي الجميع...لا أحد يحمل أدني قدر من الادانه لأحد.....اذا ارسل احدهم مشاركه كتابيه  متواضعه تتسم بالركاكه و السطحيه ...انهالت عليه التهاني و الاشاده بالنبوغ و العبقريه...و لعلك تلاحظ أن المجامله هي السمه الغالبه علي الجميع...وهذا امر في حد ذاته طيب و جميل لأن الجميع يلتزم بقوانين المنتدي و الجميع يلوذ بالمنتدي من هجير الحياه و الجميع بعد أن ينهي يوما شاقا حافلا بالصراع و التشاحن و التطاحن و الدفاع عن النفس يأتي أخيرا الي المنتدي ليجد الرفاق لا ينقصهم سوي جناحين ليصيروا ملائكه.
هذا ما لاحظته خلال عده ايام من مشاركتي في هذا المنتدي....انه مكان يشعرك بالخدر اللذيذ...و يشعرك بأنك ذو قيمه أيا كانت وضعيتك في الحياه خارج المنتدي....لهذا فهو عالم ساحر وبديع كلنا نحتاجه...وكلنا نلجأ اليه كبديل عن العياده النفسيه او حلقات العلاج الجماعي التي يعقدونها في الغرب وفيها يلتقي عدد من الناس لا يعرفون بعضهم و يبدأ كل منهم في سرد تجربته علي الأخرين وسط جو يخلو من الادانه و بهذا يتخلصون من الضغوط الجاثمه علي أنفسهم و يسهل عليهم أن يتحققوا في عالم مواز لعالمهم الحقيقي
لهذا يا صديقي أقول لك أن هذا العالم الذي تختلط فيه الحقيقه بالفانتازيا لا يصلح لاختيار زوجه رغم وجود العديد من الفتيات و النساء اللاتي يشرف المرء بالزواج منهن لو التقاهن في ظروف طبيعيه خارج الحضانه المعقمه التي ليس بها أحد يغضب و ليس بها أحد يشتم ....ليس بها أحد يحقد أو يغار...و هذا ضد طبيعه الأشياء و مخالف للحياه التي نعرفها جميعا.
يا صديقي...اختر زوجه من الحياه....لا من الحياه الموازيه.
                                            و السلام
                                               كروان

----------


## مجاهد مصري

الاخت الكريمه اشجان الليل
شكرا لمرورك
وانتظر عودتكِ بإذن الله
وممتن لإعجابكِ بالموضوع
وجزاكي الله كل خير

----------


## مجاهد مصري

الاخت الفاضله حلا
وعليكم السلام ورحمه الله تعالى وبركاته ورضاه


السطر الاول من ردكِ ارقني ووقفت امامه طويلا بحق هل الجرئه التي تقصدينها جرئه محموده ام مزمومه؟
عموما ارجوا من الله تعالى الا اكون قد تجاوزت الحياء الذي هو شعبه من شعب الايمان

اما بالنسبه للموضوع
فدعيني اقص عليكي حوار دار بيني وبين احدى الصديقات التي هي زميله لي في احد الاماكن المهتمه بالتثقيف السياسي
فكنت اتحدث معها عن انني اتمنى الارتباط بفتاه ذات عقليه ثقافيه متميزه ومثقفه سياسيا ودينيا فردت عليّ قائله لن تجد . فسألتها لماذا؟ فقالت لي لانه لو وجدت مثل هذه الفتاه لاصبحت صديقتي المقربه فانا ابحث عن صديقه بهذه الصفات فلم اجد حتى الان .
ولكن يا اختاه في المنتديات تظهر الصفات التي قد لا نراها في الواقع وقد يحجبها عنا الايقاع السريع للحياه فها انا اجد في هذا المنتدى كم لم يخطر لي على بال من الاخوه والاخوات المثقفين والمثقفات والذين احسبهم على خير بإذن الله تعالى ولولا سخر لنا الله تعالى هذا المنتدى لفقدت الامل في العثور على مثل هذه العقليات الناضجه الواعيه من امثالكِ انتِ وجميع الاخوه والاخوات اعضاء المنتدى الكرام .
وكلامكِ عن سقوط الاقنعها عند الكتابه كلام صحيح جدا فصحيح اننا قد ننخدع يوما ما في شخص من خلال موضوع كتبه لكنه لن يخدعنا طويلا .
والمنتدى كما ذكرتي فعلا يجعلكِ تعرفين الميول والاتجاهات وتختارين الاقرب اليكِ والى تفكيركِ حتى تترائى القلوب بعيون الفكر .

لكنني اختلف معكِ في تخصيص منتديات لمثل هذا الموضوع
لا ليس هذا ما قصدته بموضوعي
ولكن ما اقصده هو في نفس المنتدى الذي يكون الاثنان عضوان به يقرأكل منهما افكار الاخر ليستشعر نبض فكره ويراه بعين العقل والقلب معا قبل عين الوجه وهذا يتم في اطار المنتدى الكبير الذي يلتقي فيه الجميع ولكن اذا تم تخصيص منتدى خاص لهذا الموضوع فلن يمكنني ان اتخيل انني اكتب مواضيع لكي تهتم بي احدى الفتيات فقط فحينها قد اشعر انني في سوق اعرض الافضل ليرتفع ثمني لا لا ليس هذا ما اقصده ولكن مثل هذا الموضوع قد يأتي تلقائيا في المنتدى الذي اقوم بالكتابه فيه لاعبر عن فكري وارائي انا بحق وليس لأتزين فيه لاحوذ إعجاب احد .
لا اعرف مدى اتفاقكِ معي في هذا الرأي ولكن هذا ما استشعره بحق
وعموما اشكر لكِ مروركِ الكريم 
وتعليقكِ الرقيق
وجزاكِ الله خير الجزاء ان شاء الله

----------


## مجاهد مصري

الاخ الكريم كروان
شكرا لمرورك وثنائك على شخصي المتواضع الذي جاء في اول كلمتك 
واسمح لي بعد ذلك ان اختلف معك
فالناس في المنتديات ليس كلها تنقصها اجنحه لتكون ملائكه كما تقول يا صديقي
صحيح ان عدم التقاء الوجوه قد يجعل الناس اكثرا تأدبا وودا في كلامهم لبعضهم البعض ولكن تظل هناك الفروق الفرديه التي يستخلصها ذوي الرؤيه الفاحصه لكل شخص من الاشخاص مهما حاول التجمل لفتره .
وحتى هناك الفروق الفرديه الي تفرق بين الاشخاص التي تجمع بينهم صفه الاحترام والالتزام ومن هذه الفروق نأخذ مثلا الفرق بين اسلوبي واسلوبك في الكتابه في هذه الصفحه مثلا 
فانت قد حكمت عليّ ودون ان تعرفني من قبل ولمجرد قرائتك لموضوعي انني شاب محترم ومستقيم واشكرك على هذا لكن الا ترى ان حكمك على شخصي بهاتين الكلمتان اللتان سبقتا كلامك يبين انك من الممكن ان تحكم على شخص ما من خلال كتاباته بل من خلال موضوع واحد قرأته له منذ لحظات؟
وانا كذلك حكمت على شخصك من خلال كلماتك
فانت شخص من داخلك محترم ولكن مشكلتك انك قد رأيت في الحياه نمازج سيئه كثيره فقدت او كدت معها ان تفقد الامل في وجود شخصيات محترمه في هذه الدنيا . فهل انا محق في ذلك؟
واذا كان كل منا قد استطاع ان يقرأ الاخر في كلماته فهذا دليل ان موضوعي يمكن تحقيقه الى حد ما مع إتخاذ كثير جدا من الحذر
ولك الشكر اخي الكريم وجزاك الله كل خير

----------


## carawan

الأخ مجاهد
السلام عليكم
من الواضح أنك لم تقرأ ردي
تحياتي و السلام
كروان

----------


## carawan

أخي الكريم مجاهد
أيا كان اختلاف الاراء
أنا في كل الأحوال اتمني لك الخير و التوفيق
كروان

----------


## مجاهد مصري

الاخ الكريم كروان
وعليكم السلام ورحمه الله وبركاته
اعتقد انني لا يمكنني ان ارد عليك الا اذا كنت قد قرأت ردك وتمعنته جيدا
فلست افهم ما الذي تقصده اخي الكريم؟
واشكر لك امانيك الكريمه لي
ولك جزيل الشكر

----------


## سومه الجابرى

من الممكن ان اعطى لك انطباع باننى فتاه جميله جرئيه ومثقفه ولكننى اجهل ما اقوله

----------


## سيزيف

موضوع جميل ورؤية جيدة
أنا أري ان عالم النت أجمع هو عالم ثنائي الأبعاد
مجرد محاكاة للواقع الذي نعيشه
ولكن إن سنحت الفرصه في تجمع هؤلاء تجمع شرعي وتم التعارف في إطار المفروض
فقد يكون هذا نصيبك ودائما القدريات لا نستطيع ان نقول فيها كيف حدث َ هذا او لا لن نفعل 
ولكن حقيقة ً لم أر حتي الآن قصه بدأت علي الإنترنت وانتهت بالزواج 
بالرغم من أن هذا لا يعني ان كل العلاقات التي تبدأ بالإنترنت فاشلة 
ولكن قد يواجهها الكثير من المشاكل أثناء عملية التحويل الواقعي التي تسبق الخطوات الإيجابية 
دمتم بود
واعذروني إن كان الرد غير مرتب بعض الشئ

----------


## سر البيان

موضوع جميل و مناقشة بناءة

من رائى الشخصى انه لا مانع من الارتباط عن طريق الانترنت و خصوصا من المنتديات 

لانها تعطى فرصة اكبر من اى وسيلة اخرى لاستكشاف طبيعة التفكير و جوانب الشخصية

تحياتى

----------


## M!sS Roro

*كلام الاخت بنوته.. وضع جزا من رايي في الموضووع .. لان الاختلاف كبير جدا بين المجتمع الخليجي ومجتمع..القيود عندنا كثيره جدا . ورايي الشخصي .. هو لا  .. كيف لي ان اثق بشخص اعرفه من وراء الشاشه .. ولكن كل شيء قسمه ونصيب .. 

ولكن يجب علينا ان نكون واقعيين .. 

وشكرا لك

..*

----------


## al_farajwah

الأخ مجاهد مصري:

''أنظر إليها فهو أحرى أن يؤدم بينكما''حديث شريف..
وبعدين الأفضل إن الزوج والزوجة يكونوا مختلفين في الإهتمامات..عشان كل واحد يتعلم من التاني حاجة..
وبالتوفيق.. 
 :Bye:  :4:

----------


## lonedoctor

اخى الكريم ليست الثقافة اساسا يقام عليه رابط الزواج المقدس الذى شرعه الله عز وجل للخلق كما ان الثقافة من حيث الاصطلاح قد لا نتفق على تعريفها اصلا ومعلوم ان النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم قال فاحظى بذات الدين تربت يداك وقد كانت بيوتنا فى القديم ليست بها امهات ذوى ثقافة تذكر ونجحت تماما فى تربية ابناء جيل على خلق وعلى اعلى درجات الثقافة والعكس يحدث كثيرا فى جيل هذه الايام اباء ومهات منهم الاستاذ الجامعى الحاصل على اعلى الشهادات ولكن رسب بجدارة فى اقامة اسرة وتشرد ابناءه او ابناءها فان كنت لم تتزوج بعد فاحذر ان تفعلها على هذا التصور الضيق فالزواج يا سيدى الفاضل منظومة كبيرة يلعب فيها الكثير من العوامل لا تغفلها منذ النية الصالحة لانشاء اسرة صالحة تتقى الله الة امراة ذات دين قبل ان تكون مثقفة ثم رباط مقدس وضعت الشريعة لها حدودا يجب احترامها من كلا الطرفين (التزاما) قبل الثقافة ثم قدرة على ادارة شءون الاسرة وتحمل مسئولية الابناء وخطوب الحياة وكذلك شكل المراة الخارجى وانوثتها عامل لا يمكن اغفاله خاصة وان من اهداف الزواج احصان الفرج لكل من الزوجين واستمتاع كل منهما بالاخر والكثيييير الكثييييير لايتسع المقام لذكره وبعدين كلمنى على الثقافة وتقبل تحياتى.

----------


## مجاهد مصري

منذ اكثر من ست سنوات ونصف كتبت هذا الموضوع
وبعد ان عدت الان اجد ان المشاركات والاراء فيه متعددة
هناك من يؤيد وهناك من يعارض وهناك من يتحفظ
فعلا لقد اوحشني هذا المنتدى الحبيب الذي كان اول طريق الكتابة لي في الانترنت
جزاكم الله كل خير

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> منذ اكثر من ست سنوات ونصف كتبت هذا الموضوع
> وبعد ان عدت الان اجد ان المشاركات والاراء فيه متعددة
> هناك من يؤيد وهناك من يعارض وهناك من يتحفظ
> فعلا لقد اوحشني هذا المنتدى الحبيب الذي كان اول طريق الكتابة لي في  الانترنت
> جزاكم الله كل خير



ست سنين يا راجل ليه كنت فين خلاك  تبعد كل هذه المدة عن المنتدي
والعزيزة بوكي بوكي اللي كانت مش قادرة تندمج مع المنتدي بقت عقبال أملتك من أعضاء فريق العمل في المنتدي وسؤالي لك  قبل الدخول في التفاصيل ما هي حالتك الإحتماعية الآن :
متزوج ويعول
متزوج
خاطب
متزوج جواز تقليدي
متزوج جواز منتداوي






> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أخي مجاهد
> 
> اسمح لي أن أقول لك أنك جريئ جداً، فإقدامك على كتابة موضوع قوي كهذا ليس أمراً سهلاً، وسأقول لك رأيي الخاص بدون مقدمات:
> 
> فكرتك سليمة جداً، بإمكان المنتديات أن توضح لك بشكل كبير شخصية الطرف الآخر الذي تود أن يكون شريكاً لك في الحياة، فأنت بواسطته تستطيع التعرف عليه بصورة أكبر، ويمكنك أن تكشف الجوانب التي تود أن تطلع عليها بصورة أوضح، فعند الكتابة تسقط الأقنعة، لارقابة سوى رقابة النفس المتصلة بالله سبحانه. كما أنه ليس من السهل التجمل هنا، فلو حاولت أن تتجمل في موضوع أو اثنين فلن تتمكن من المواصلة حتى النهاية.وبإمكانك أن تعرف ميول واتجاهات الأشخاص وانتقاء الأقرب.
> 
> لو خصصت منتديات محترمة لمثل هذه الأمور فأنا متأكدة من أن الأمر سيكون ناجحاً.
> 
> وفقك الله يا أخي*


 
بالفعل هناك منتديات خاصة بالزواج الإنترنتي ومواضيعها كلها متعلقة بالزواج فقط وقطعا منتدانا لايندرج تصنيفه ضمن هذه المنتديات وأنا أشجع علي الزواج من خلال هذه المنتديات المتخصصة بشرط أن تكون منتديات متخصصة والدخول إليها بأجر مدفوع مسبقا لضمان جدية طالبين الزواج وليتم النقاش بين الطرفين عن طريق المراسلة بكل أنواعها وإذا حدث التفاهم الثقافي والعقلي وليس الجسدي ولمس الأيادي فليتقدم الرجل لأسرة الأنثي (بكر - مطلقة - أرملة )




> ليس هذا اعلان زواج كما قد يظن البعض
> وانما هو موضوع اعتقد انه مهم للغايه اطرحه للمناقشه بجديه
> الزواج من الانترنت .. وليس من الانتر نت عموما ولكن من المنتديات خاصه
> قد يقول البعض لماذا وما الداعي لمثل هذا الزواج والطرق الاخرى معروفه واكثر امانا 
> والرد بسيط
> فساتكلم هنا عن افكاري كشاب متدين مثقف الى حد ما اطمح في ان ارتبط بفتاه من عائله محترمه ومحافظه ومتدينه ولكن هناك شرط مهم في شروطي للارتباط ان تكون هذه الفتاه تجمع بين الاحترام والتدين وفي نفس الوقت الثقافه والفكر العالي وان تكون فتاه اجتماعيه لبقه وكلنا نعرف ان الاحترام والالتزام والتدين الجمع بينهم وبين صفه الاجتماعيه والتحرر امر صعب ولا اقول مستحيل لكنه فعلا صعب فعندما تحيا الفتاه حياه اجتماعيه تختلط فيها بكثير من النوعيات من الشباب والفتيات فسيكون التيار جارفا لها لتنزلق في الهاويه التي نرى فيها الاغلب الاعم من الشباب والفتيات اليوم وقليلات جدا الاتي يحافظن على الشعره التي تفرق بين الحياه الاجتماعيه المحترمه والحياه الاجتماعيه ( الهايصه ) اذا جاز هذا التعبير هؤلاء القليلات كيف نعرفهن نحن الشباب الذين يماثلونهن الفكر والاعتقاد ؟ 
> اعتقد انه شيء في غايه الصعوبه . فاذا اخذت نفسي كمثال فانا مثلا اريد الارتباط عن حب وعاطفه ولا ارضى عن ذلك بديلا . هذا معناه انني لابدان اعرف الفتاه التي سارتبط بها قبل الشروع في الارتباط ولا اقول المعرفه التي تؤدي للخروج معا من دون علم الاهل لا سمح الله ولكن المعرفه التي تجعلني اقتنع بعقلها فيراها قلبي وهي كذلك فهذا لن يتأتى الا عن طريق الالتقاء بها في مجال تعليمي فقط لا غير فما بال الشباب والفتيات الذين انهوا تعليمهم دون ان يلتقون بمن يحرك قلوبهم ؟
> واين المكان الذي يمكن ان يلتقي فيه الشاب المحترم بفتاه محترمه مثقفه ؟
> ظللت اردد هذا السؤال كثيرا الى ان وجدت المنتديات
> ...


 
هاكم المشاركة الأولي وفيما يلي أراء الموافق والمعارض لفكرة الزواج المنتداوي
وأعتقد أن في منتدانا حالة زواج منتداوية هي حالة أيمن خطاب ونووجة وهذا علي حد علمي والله أعلم    





> الي مجاهد مصري
> من الواضح أنك شاب محترم و مستقيم ..و لهذا سأوجز لك رأيئ :
> دنيا المنتديات يا صديقي هي عالم ساحر بديع...و لكنه عالم غير حقيقي....لا بد أنك تلاحظ أن كل الناس..كل الناس في المنتديات مؤدبون جدا..مهذبون للغايه...اصواتهم هامسه...كلامهم يكاد يكون كله شعرا...الكل يحترم الكل...الجميع يثني علي الجميع...لا أحد يحمل أدني قدر من الادانه لأحد.....اذا ارسل احدهم مشاركه كتابيه  متواضعه تتسم بالركاكه و السطحيه ...انهالت عليه التهاني و الاشاده بالنبوغ و العبقريه...و لعلك تلاحظ أن المجامله هي السمه الغالبه علي الجميع...وهذا امر في حد ذاته طيب و جميل لأن الجميع يلتزم بقوانين المنتدي و الجميع يلوذ بالمنتدي من هجير الحياه و الجميع بعد أن ينهي يوما شاقا حافلا بالصراع و التشاحن و التطاحن و الدفاع عن النفس يأتي أخيرا الي المنتدي ليجد الرفاق لا ينقصهم سوي جناحين ليصيروا ملائكه.
> هذا ما لاحظته خلال عده ايام من مشاركتي في هذا المنتدي....انه مكان يشعرك بالخدر اللذيذ...و يشعرك بأنك ذو قيمه أيا كانت وضعيتك في الحياه خارج المنتدي....لهذا فهو عالم ساحر وبديع كلنا نحتاجه...وكلنا نلجأ اليه كبديل عن العياده النفسيه او حلقات العلاج الجماعي التي يعقدونها في الغرب وفيها يلتقي عدد من الناس لا يعرفون بعضهم و يبدأ كل منهم في سرد تجربته علي الأخرين وسط جو يخلو من الادانه و بهذا يتخلصون من الضغوط الجاثمه علي أنفسهم و يسهل عليهم أن يتحققوا في عالم مواز لعالمهم الحقيقي
> لهذا يا صديقي أقول لك أن هذا العالم الذي تختلط فيه الحقيقه بالفانتازيا لا يصلح لاختيار زوجه رغم وجود العديد من الفتيات و النساء اللاتي يشرف المرء بالزواج منهن لو التقاهن في ظروف طبيعيه خارج الحضانه المعقمه التي ليس بها أحد يغضب و ليس بها أحد يشتم ....ليس بها أحد يحقد أو يغار...و هذا ضد طبيعه الأشياء و مخالف للحياه التي نعرفها جميعا.
> يا صديقي...اختر زوجه من الحياه....لا من الحياه الموازيه.
>                                             و السلام
>                                                كروان


معارض





> *السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته..
> أخي في الله.. مجاهد مصري..
> موضوعك جريء جداً..
> و حلو لأنه فتح لنا باب النقاش فيه..
> أشكرك طبعاً في البداية..
> و بالنسبة لما أرى في هذا الموضوع.. ان هذه الطريقة يا اخي ليست مأمونة.. فاشبكة العنكبوتية عالم مزخرف و لكنه خطر جداً..
> كمان حتى لو فرضنا انك وجدت هذه الفتاة في منتدى ما و اعجبتك عقلها.. و أحببت أن تراها فتكسرت صورتها الجميلة التي رسمتها لها في خيالك.. بينما تكون المسكينة قد بنت أمالاً و أحلاماً جمة على علاقتك بها.. فتتكسر أحلامها و تشعر انت بالذنب.. 
> و لقد رأيت بأم عيني علاقات كثيرة عن طريق الشبكة باختلاف الوسائل التي هي المحادثة الالكترونية و المنتديات و برامج المراسلة.. و كلها فشلت أمام عيني!! لن أقول اني سمعت و لكنني رأيت..
> و رأي الأخ كروان جيد جداً و أعجبني كثيراً و أشكره بشدة على صراحته و حسن أسلوبه
> ...


معارض




> اخى العزيز فى الاسلام
> اريد ان ارد عليك بتجربتى الشخصيه فانا انسه محترمه مثقفه متدينه و من اسره محترمه و طالما انتظرت الرجل الذى يمكن ان يتعايش معى و يحترم ذاتى و قد من الله على بعدد لا بأس به ممن يططلبون يدى بطريقه الصالونات لكنها  لو تنفع معى لانى كنت اكتشف صفات لا يمكن لى ان احتملها فى الشخص و جائتنى اخيرا فكره زواج الانترنت انها خحقا فكره رائعه تتيح لك الفرصه فى اختيار شريك حياتك والله هو الموفق حيث بعث لى احد الاخوه و هو ماشاء الله لا ابالغ فى القول اننا الاثنين مشتركين فى امور و افكار و آراء كثيره  ولقد جاء مع اهله لكى يطلب يدى من ابى ووافق ابى على الفور لما راى فيه من تدين و حسن الخلق والان استعد للزفاف قريبا جدا فانا ارى ان تتوكل على الله طالما تريد الخير فسيوفقك الله تعالى اخى فى الاسلام فتيات و شباب كثيرين محترمين لا يعرفوا بعضهم البعض فلماذا لا ندع التعارف على الانترنت هو الوسيله باذن الله 
> و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته


مجرد حالات بسيطة مطلوب إجراء بحث إحصائي دقيق



> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته..
> أشكر الأخت بنوتة على تفهمها لوجهة نظري..
> عزيزي مجاهد مصري..
> الأخت بنوتة على حق تماماً.. و من النادر أن تجد الفتاة التي تضع نفسها تحت ظرف اسمه يمكن و لو.. و أكيد طبعاً لو كانت غير جميلة في نظرك او غير رشيقة او ما الى ذلك.. و تصريحها بذلك سيجعلها تشعر بالنقص الى حد ما... و هيجرحها اكيد.. طيب ليه كدة أصلاً!!
> و ممكن يتسبب في عقدة عندها... لازم نفكر في الطرف التاني.. فاهم قصدي؟ ماينفعش أحسب من ناحيتي أنا بس!!
> مع خالص الشكر..
> أنفــــــال


معارض



> boukybouky
> مش عارف اقول اخي ولا اختي
> اصل مفيش اي توضيح في الكلام يدل
> فمعلش بقى
> وانا معك في انه يجب ان يكون الطرفان على مستوى عالى من النضج واعتقد ان هذا يستخلص من كلامي السابق
> وحكايه ان في اشخاص تم ارتباطهم عن طريق النت فدي حقيقه
> انا اعرف اتنين زميل وزميله لنا هنا في المنتدى ومن الناس الي تعتبر مؤسسه في المنتدى من زمان رغم انقطاعهم عنه مؤخرا وهما الان مرتبطان والبدايه كانت المنتدى
> فالفكره ناجحه
> ولو صادفت الف قصه فشل ونجحت في واحده فقط
> ...


هذا الكلام غير صحيح علميا وإحصائيا وكلامك يعني أن نسبة النجاح هي واحد من كل ألف جوازة وهذا فشل ذريع للزواج المنتداوي 



> *السلام عليكم اخي مجاهد مصري
> 
> انا اسمي بوكي بوكي و انا بنت 
> 
> انا عضوة في المنتدي من فترة و لكن لا اشارك كثيرا 
> 
> لاني بصراحة مش عارفة لسه اندمج علشان بحس ان الكل يعرف يعضه هنا 
> 
> و انا لسه مش عارفة حد و لكن الموضوع بتاعك لفت نظري و قررت اشارك فيه من جديد*


سبحان الله مغير ومبدل الأحوال



> إخوتى الأفاضل
> بين اياديكممقتطفات بسيطة مما توصل اليه بحث علمى حديث قد يبين الكلام الفصل فى الموضوع كله وللأسف هو بالانجليزى و لأنى ماعنديش طولة بال اترجمه فمضطر انقله لكم بلغته وللأسف كمان مش متاح مجانا على الشبكة  بس بجد يستاهل القرايه خصوصا ان 99 فى الميه من كلامنا عواطف وأحاسيس وانطباعات ... واللى يحب البحث كامل pdf يراسلنى على الاميل  justanattempt@hotmal.comتحياتى 
> 
>  Love on the Internet: involvement and misrepresentation in romantic relationships in cyberspace vs. realspace 
> 
>  B. Cornwell, , a and D. C. Lundgrenb 
> 
>  a The Ohio State University, Columbus, OH, USA
>  b University of Cincinnati, Cincinnati, OH, USA 
> ...



كم هي مهمة معرفة اللغة الإنجليزية كلغة ثانية والأهم أنها لغة الأبحاث العلمية



> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
> *اخي في الله مجاهد* 
> *انت فين يا مان من زمان * 
> *المهم انا مش هقولك موضوع رائع ولا هقولك زي ما اللي قبلي قلولك*
> *انا عايز بس الفت نظرك لحاجه صغيره قوي* 
> *مين اللي رد عليك*
> *تقريبا كل الردود من فتيااااااات المنتدي*
> ** 
> ...




معارض




> حمد الله على سلامتك اخي مجاهد
> وكل سنة وانت طيب
> 
> 
> بسنت


واضح غيابك الكثير عزيزي مجاهد

 


> *انا مقراتشي كل الردود ولكن الموضووع جميل جدا اخي مجاهد و انا اتفق معك في الراي و جزاك الله كل خير*



موافق



> انا اتفق مع العضو كروان في ما ذهب اليه
> واري ان هذه الفكره محفوفه بالمخاطروالعدول عنها اسلم



معارض



> السلام عليكم
> انا اؤيد جدااااااااااا رئى الاخ كروان.........و صدقنى يا مجاهد صعب جدااااااااااااااا تحدد شخصية واحدة من خلال كلامها و سيبك  من حكاية مثقفة دى لان فى كتيييير بنات مثقفات و لكنهم جاهلات فى امور الدين .....و صحيح ممكن واحدة هنا تلاقيها رقيقة جدا و زوق فى ردها و لكنها فى الحقيقة غير كدة
> و احنا للاسف فى مجتمع اصبح ملئ بالخداع و من السهل جدا االواحد ينخدع و زى ما فى صبيان بيعرفوا يضحكوا على البنات و لمدة سنين فية برضو بنات كدة و اوحش بكتيييييييييير 
> لا تتسرع و صدقنى مفيش احسن من اتباع امور الدين فى الحاجات دى


معارض



> كروان كروان كروان
> او اترك الامر للصدفه
> او ابحث بالطرق التقليديه
> المهم لا تعقد الامور الله يرحم والديك
>  هههههههههههههههه


معارض




> انا لااعتقد بان الزواج عن طريق الانترنيت ناجح بالنسبة للعائلات المحافظة حتما ستكون معايرات ومشاحنات لايمكن الفرار منها وان الانسان عندما يتكلم بالكتابة يختلف تماما عن تصرفاته وهذا سيكون صدام لايمكن الفرار منه وهذا هو راى اتمنى ان يشاركني فيه بعض الاصدقاء


معارض

 


> السلام عليكم 
> الأخ الفاضل مجاهد
> شكرا  على الطرح ز فكرة جميلة وجرية كمان 
> انا مع الاخ كروان فى كلامة 
> اختى العزيزة بنوتة 
>  (احترمك بكل ما تحملة الكلمة من معنى)
> وقبل ان اقراء مشاركتك كنت سوف ارد على اخى مجاهد بكلمة وحدة  ( فى المشمش)
> ولكن بعد ما ذكرتية وكتبتيه  احيكى لجرائتك لذكر قصه خاصة بكى  وجرائتينى ان اذكر قصتى ايضا )
> بعد ان انهيت دراستى الجامعية كانت لى رغبة شديدة فى السفر الى المانيا لتكملة دراستى
> ...


معارض




> الا العزيز مجاهد مصرى..
> موضوع اكثر من رائع واعتذر عن التاخير فى الاطلاع عليه
> سلمت يداك وحماك الله وهداك الى ما تتمناة ويرضاة لك الله.
> اعتقد ان ردود الاخوة الاعزاء تكفى عن كل الردود..
> ولكنى ارغب فى اضافة ان مهما كانت معرفة المفضل والهوايات والسمات مهمة ..
> ولكن ايضا رؤية الوجه عن اظهار هذة الصفات يفرق كتير اوى
> فما يبديه الوجه هو مافى القلب
> اما ما يبدية الانترنت هى كلمات محفوظة وقد تكون منقولة
> والله اعلم بالنفوس..
> تحياى اليك..وتمنياتى بتحقيق احلامك ان شاء الله..


معارض




> قبل ان ابدا اود ان اشكر اخي المجاهد المصري على هذا الموضوع الجريء وهذه الكلمات الطيبة واود ايضا شكر الاخت الفاضلة بنوتة والاخ الفاضل sea_walf على جراتهم في ذكر قصص واقعيةلهم 
> انا اعتقد ان هذا الموضوع فاشل بنسبة 70% وناجح بنسبة 30% لان يوجد علاقات بنت من خلال مواقع الانترنت وناجحة حتى وقتنا هذا فهذه الطريقة ناجحة اذا كانت الاطراف متفاهمة وقريبن من بعض فممكن تلاقي واحدهمتفاهمةمعاك قبلتها في منتدى او على شات حتى (بس بعد الزاوج هتتعركوا مين يعقد على الشات وتيجي تتعارك معها توقلها ده انا لميتك من النت يابت  )


معارض




> من الممكن ان اعطى لك انطباع باننى فتاه جميله جرئيه ومثقفه ولكننى اجهل ما اقوله


معارض



> موضوع جميل ورؤية جيدة
> أنا أري ان عالم النت أجمع هو عالم ثنائي الأبعاد
> مجرد محاكاة للواقع الذي نعيشه
> ولكن إن سنحت الفرصه في تجمع هؤلاء تجمع شرعي وتم التعارف في إطار المفروض
> فقد يكون هذا نصيبك ودائما القدريات لا نستطيع ان نقول فيها كيف حدث َ هذا او لا لن نفعل 
> ولكن حقيقة ً لم أر حتي الآن قصه بدأت علي الإنترنت وانتهت بالزواج 
> بالرغم من أن هذا لا يعني ان كل العلاقات التي تبدأ بالإنترنت فاشلة 
> ولكن قد يواجهها الكثير من المشاكل أثناء عملية التحويل الواقعي التي تسبق الخطوات الإيجابية 
> دمتم بود
> واعذروني إن كان الرد غير مرتب بعض الشئ



معارض



> موضوع جميل و مناقشة بناءة
> 
> من رائى الشخصى انه لا مانع من الارتباط عن طريق الانترنت و خصوصا من المنتديات 
> 
> لانها تعطى فرصة اكبر من اى وسيلة اخرى لاستكشاف طبيعة التفكير و جوانب الشخصية
> 
> تحياتى


موافق



> *كلام الاخت بنوته.. وضع جزا من رايي في الموضووع .. لان الاختلاف كبير جدا بين المجتمع الخليجي ومجتمع..القيود عندنا كثيره جدا . ورايي الشخصي .. هو لا  .. كيف لي ان اثق بشخص اعرفه من وراء الشاشه .. ولكن كل شيء قسمه ونصيب .. 
> 
> ولكن يجب علينا ان نكون واقعيين .. 
> 
> وشكرا لك
> 
> ..*


معارض



> الأخ مجاهد مصري:
> 
> ''أنظر إليها فهو أحرى أن يؤدم بينكما''حديث شريف.. 
> وبعدين الأفضل إن الزوج والزوجة يكونوا مختلفين في الإهتمامات..عشان كل واحد يتعلم من التاني حاجة..
> وبالتوفيق..


معارض



> اخى الكريم ليست الثقافة اساسا يقام عليه رابط الزواج المقدس الذى شرعه الله عز وجل للخلق كما ان الثقافة من حيث الاصطلاح قد لا نتفق على تعريفها اصلا ومعلوم ان النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم قال فاحظى بذات الدين تربت يداك وقد كانت بيوتنا فى القديم ليست بها امهات ذوى ثقافة تذكر ونجحت تماما فى تربية ابناء جيل على خلق وعلى اعلى درجات الثقافة والعكس يحدث كثيرا فى جيل هذه الايام اباء ومهات منهم الاستاذ الجامعى الحاصل على اعلى الشهادات ولكن رسب بجدارة فى اقامة اسرة وتشرد ابناءه او ابناءها فان كنت لم تتزوج بعد فاحذر ان تفعلها على هذا التصور الضيق فالزواج يا سيدى الفاضل منظومة كبيرة يلعب فيها الكثير من العوامل لا تغفلها منذ النية الصالحة لانشاء اسرة صالحة تتقى الله الة امراة ذات دين قبل ان تكون مثقفة ثم رباط مقدس وضعت الشريعة لها حدودا يجب احترامها من كلا الطرفين (التزاما) قبل الثقافة ثم قدرة على ادارة شءون الاسرة وتحمل مسئولية الابناء وخطوب الحياة وكذلك شكل المراة الخارجى وانوثتها عامل لا يمكن اغفاله خاصة وان من اهداف الزواج احصان الفرج لكل من الزوجين واستمتاع كل منهما بالاخر والكثيييير الكثييييير لايتسع المقام لذكره وبعدين كلمنى على الثقافة وتقبل تحياتى.


معارض


وواضح أن النتيجة بعد ٦ أعوام من عرض الموضوع هي:

عدم الموافقة والإعتراض علي التجربة الفاشلة للزواج المنتداوي !

----------


## ROFIDA

ياة فترة طويلة وانا بحسب موضوع دة قريب

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أخي مجاهد
> 
> اسمح لي أن أقول لك أنك جريئ جداً، فإقدامك على كتابة موضوع قوي كهذا ليس أمراً سهلاً، وسأقول لك رأيي الخاص بدون مقدمات:
> 
> فكرتك سليمة جداً، بإمكان المنتديات أن توضح لك بشكل كبير شخصية الطرف الآخر الذي تود أن يكون شريكاً لك في الحياة، فأنت بواسطته تستطيع التعرف عليه بصورة أكبر، ويمكنك أن تكشف الجوانب التي تود أن تطلع عليها بصورة أوضح، فعند الكتابة تسقط الأقنعة، لارقابة سوى رقابة النفس المتصلة بالله سبحانه. كما أنه ليس من السهل التجمل هنا، فلو حاولت أن تتجمل في موضوع أو اثنين فلن تتمكن من المواصلة حتى النهاية.وبإمكانك أن تعرف ميول واتجاهات الأشخاص وانتقاء الأقرب.
> 
> لو خصصت منتديات محترمة لمثل هذه الأمور فأنا متأكدة من أن الأمر سيكون ناجحاً.
> 
> وفقك الله يا أخي*





> ليس هذا اعلان زواج كما قد يظن البعض
> وانما هو موضوع اعتقد انه مهم للغايه اطرحه للمناقشه بجديه
> الزواج من الانترنت .. وليس من الانتر نت عموما ولكن من المنتديات خاصه
> قد يقول البعض لماذا وما الداعي لمثل هذا الزواج والطرق الاخرى معروفه واكثر امانا 
> والرد بسيط
> فساتكلم هنا عن افكاري كشاب متدين مثقف الى حد ما اطمح في ان ارتبط بفتاه من عائله محترمه ومحافظه ومتدينه ولكن هناك شرط مهم في شروطي للارتباط ان تكون هذه الفتاه تجمع بين الاحترام والتدين وفي نفس الوقت الثقافه والفكر العالي وان تكون فتاه اجتماعيه لبقه وكلنا نعرف ان الاحترام والالتزام والتدين الجمع بينهم وبين صفه الاجتماعيه والتحرر امر صعب ولا اقول مستحيل لكنه فعلا صعب فعندما تحيا الفتاه حياه اجتماعيه تختلط فيها بكثير من النوعيات من الشباب والفتيات فسيكون التيار جارفا لها لتنزلق في الهاويه التي نرى فيها الاغلب الاعم من الشباب والفتيات اليوم وقليلات جدا الاتي يحافظن على الشعره التي تفرق بين الحياه الاجتماعيه المحترمه والحياه الاجتماعيه ( الهايصه ) اذا جاز هذا التعبير هؤلاء القليلات كيف نعرفهن نحن الشباب الذين يماثلونهن الفكر والاعتقاد ؟ 
> اعتقد انه شيء في غايه الصعوبه . فاذا اخذت نفسي كمثال فانا مثلا اريد الارتباط عن حب وعاطفه ولا ارضى عن ذلك بديلا . هذا معناه انني لابدان اعرف الفتاه التي سارتبط بها قبل الشروع في الارتباط ولا اقول المعرفه التي تؤدي للخروج معا من دون علم الاهل لا سمح الله ولكن المعرفه التي تجعلني اقتنع بعقلها فيراها قلبي وهي كذلك فهذا لن يتأتى الا عن طريق الالتقاء بها في مجال تعليمي فقط لا غير فما بال الشباب والفتيات الذين انهوا تعليمهم دون ان يلتقون بمن يحرك قلوبهم ؟
> واين المكان الذي يمكن ان يلتقي فيه الشاب المحترم بفتاه محترمه مثقفه ؟
> ظللت اردد هذا السؤال كثيرا الى ان وجدت المنتديات
> ...





> الي مجاهد مصري
> من الواضح أنك شاب محترم و مستقيم ..و لهذا سأوجز لك رأيئ :
> دنيا المنتديات يا صديقي هي عالم ساحر بديع...و لكنه عالم غير حقيقي....لا بد أنك تلاحظ أن كل الناس..كل الناس في المنتديات مؤدبون جدا..مهذبون للغايه...اصواتهم هامسه...كلامهم يكاد يكون كله شعرا...الكل يحترم الكل...الجميع يثني علي الجميع...لا أحد يحمل أدني قدر من الادانه لأحد.....اذا ارسل احدهم مشاركه كتابيه  متواضعه تتسم بالركاكه و السطحيه ...انهالت عليه التهاني و الاشاده بالنبوغ و العبقريه...و لعلك تلاحظ أن المجامله هي السمه الغالبه علي الجميع...وهذا امر في حد ذاته طيب و جميل لأن الجميع يلتزم بقوانين المنتدي و الجميع يلوذ بالمنتدي من هجير الحياه و الجميع بعد أن ينهي يوما شاقا حافلا بالصراع و التشاحن و التطاحن و الدفاع عن النفس يأتي أخيرا الي المنتدي ليجد الرفاق لا ينقصهم سوي جناحين ليصيروا ملائكه.
> هذا ما لاحظته خلال عده ايام من مشاركتي في هذا المنتدي....انه مكان يشعرك بالخدر اللذيذ...و يشعرك بأنك ذو قيمه أيا كانت وضعيتك في الحياه خارج المنتدي....لهذا فهو عالم ساحر وبديع كلنا نحتاجه...وكلنا نلجأ اليه كبديل عن العياده النفسيه او حلقات العلاج الجماعي التي يعقدونها في الغرب وفيها يلتقي عدد من الناس لا يعرفون بعضهم و يبدأ كل منهم في سرد تجربته علي الأخرين وسط جو يخلو من الادانه و بهذا يتخلصون من الضغوط الجاثمه علي أنفسهم و يسهل عليهم أن يتحققوا في عالم مواز لعالمهم الحقيقي
> لهذا يا صديقي أقول لك أن هذا العالم الذي تختلط فيه الحقيقه بالفانتازيا لا يصلح لاختيار زوجه رغم وجود العديد من الفتيات و النساء اللاتي يشرف المرء بالزواج منهن لو التقاهن في ظروف طبيعيه خارج الحضانه المعقمه التي ليس بها أحد يغضب و ليس بها أحد يشتم ....ليس بها أحد يحقد أو يغار...و هذا ضد طبيعه الأشياء و مخالف للحياه التي نعرفها جميعا.
> يا صديقي...اختر زوجه من الحياه....لا من الحياه الموازيه.
>                                             و السلام
>                                                كروان





> *السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته..
> أخي في الله.. مجاهد مصري..
> موضوعك جريء جداً..
> و حلو لأنه فتح لنا باب النقاش فيه..
> أشكرك طبعاً في البداية..
> و بالنسبة لما أرى في هذا الموضوع.. ان هذه الطريقة يا اخي ليست مأمونة.. فاشبكة العنكبوتية عالم مزخرف و لكنه خطر جداً..
> كمان حتى لو فرضنا انك وجدت هذه الفتاة في منتدى ما و اعجبتك عقلها.. و أحببت أن تراها فتكسرت صورتها الجميلة التي رسمتها لها في خيالك.. بينما تكون المسكينة قد بنت أمالاً و أحلاماً جمة على علاقتك بها.. فتتكسر أحلامها و تشعر انت بالذنب.. 
> و لقد رأيت بأم عيني علاقات كثيرة عن طريق الشبكة باختلاف الوسائل التي هي المحادثة الالكترونية و المنتديات و برامج المراسلة.. و كلها فشلت أمام عيني!! لن أقول اني سمعت و لكنني رأيت..
> و رأي الأخ كروان جيد جداً و أعجبني كثيراً و أشكره بشدة على صراحته و حسن أسلوبه
> ...





> اخى العزيز فى الاسلام
> اريد ان ارد عليك بتجربتى الشخصيه فانا انسه محترمه مثقفه متدينه و من اسره محترمه و طالما انتظرت الرجل الذى يمكن ان يتعايش معى و يحترم ذاتى و قد من الله على بعدد لا بأس به ممن يططلبون يدى بطريقه الصالونات لكنها  لو تنفع معى لانى كنت اكتشف صفات لا يمكن لى ان احتملها فى الشخص و جائتنى اخيرا فكره زواج الانترنت انها خحقا فكره رائعه تتيح لك الفرصه فى اختيار شريك حياتك والله هو الموفق حيث بعث لى احد الاخوه و هو ماشاء الله لا ابالغ فى القول اننا الاثنين مشتركين فى امور و افكار و آراء كثيره  ولقد جاء مع اهله لكى يطلب يدى من ابى ووافق ابى على الفور لما راى فيه من تدين و حسن الخلق والان استعد للزفاف قريبا جدا فانا ارى ان تتوكل على الله طالما تريد الخير فسيوفقك الله تعالى اخى فى الاسلام فتيات و شباب كثيرين محترمين لا يعرفوا بعضهم البعض فلماذا لا ندع التعارف على الانترنت هو الوسيله باذن الله 
> و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته





> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته..
> أشكر الأخت بنوتة على تفهمها لوجهة نظري..
> عزيزي مجاهد مصري..
> الأخت بنوتة على حق تماماً.. و من النادر أن تجد الفتاة التي تضع نفسها تحت ظرف اسمه يمكن و لو.. و أكيد طبعاً لو كانت غير جميلة في نظرك او غير رشيقة او ما الى ذلك.. و تصريحها بذلك سيجعلها تشعر بالنقص الى حد ما... و هيجرحها اكيد.. طيب ليه كدة أصلاً!!
> و ممكن يتسبب في عقدة عندها... لازم نفكر في الطرف التاني.. فاهم قصدي؟ ماينفعش أحسب من ناحيتي أنا بس!!
> مع خالص الشكر..
> أنفــــــال





> boukybouky
> مش عارف اقول اخي ولا اختي
> اصل مفيش اي توضيح في الكلام يدل
> فمعلش بقى
> وانا معك في انه يجب ان يكون الطرفان على مستوى عالى من النضج واعتقد ان هذا يستخلص من كلامي السابق
> وحكايه ان في اشخاص تم ارتباطهم عن طريق النت فدي حقيقه
> انا اعرف اتنين زميل وزميله لنا هنا في المنتدى ومن الناس الي تعتبر مؤسسه في المنتدى من زمان رغم انقطاعهم عنه مؤخرا وهما الان مرتبطان والبدايه كانت المنتدى
> فالفكره ناجحه
> ولو صادفت الف قصه فشل ونجحت في واحده فقط
> ...





> *السلام عليكم اخي مجاهد مصري
> 
> انا اسمي بوكي بوكي و انا بنت 
> 
> انا عضوة في المنتدي من فترة و لكن لا اشارك كثيرا 
> 
> لاني بصراحة مش عارفة لسه اندمج علشان بحس ان الكل يعرف يعضه هنا 
> 
> و انا لسه مش عارفة حد و لكن الموضوع بتاعك لفت نظري و قررت اشارك فيه من جديد*





> إخوتى الأفاضل
> بين اياديكممقتطفات بسيطة مما توصل اليه بحث علمى حديث قد يبين الكلام الفصل فى الموضوع كله وللأسف هو بالانجليزى و لأنى ماعنديش طولة بال اترجمه فمضطر انقله لكم بلغته وللأسف كمان مش متاح مجانا على الشبكة  بس بجد يستاهل القرايه خصوصا ان 99 فى الميه من كلامنا عواطف وأحاسيس وانطباعات ... واللى يحب البحث كامل pdf يراسلنى على الاميل  justanattempt@hotmal.comتحياتى 
> 
> Love on the Internet: involvement and misrepresentation in romantic relationships in cyberspace vs. realspace 
> 
> B. Cornwell, , a and D. C. Lundgrenb 
> 
> a The Ohio State University, Columbus, OH, USA
> b University of Cincinnati, Cincinnati, OH, USA 
> ...





> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
> *اخي في الله مجاهد* 
> *انت فين يا مان من زمان * 
> *المهم انا مش هقولك موضوع رائع ولا هقولك زي ما اللي قبلي قلولك*
> *انا عايز بس الفت نظرك لحاجه صغيره قوي* 
> *مين اللي رد عليك*
> *تقريبا كل الردود من فتيااااااات المنتدي*
> ** 
> ...





> حمد الله على سلامتك اخي مجاهد
> وكل سنة وانت طيب
> 
> 
> بسنت





> *انا مقراتشي كل الردود ولكن الموضووع جميل جدا اخي مجاهد و انا اتفق معك في الراي و جزاك الله كل خير*





> انا اتفق مع العضو كروان في ما ذهب اليه
> واري ان هذه الفكره محفوفه بالمخاطروالعدول عنها اسلم





> السلام عليكم
> انا اؤيد جدااااااااااا رئى الاخ كروان.........و صدقنى يا مجاهد صعب جدااااااااااااااا تحدد شخصية واحدة من خلال كلامها و سيبك  من حكاية مثقفة دى لان فى كتيييير بنات مثقفات و لكنهم جاهلات فى امور الدين .....و صحيح ممكن واحدة هنا تلاقيها رقيقة جدا و زوق فى ردها و لكنها فى الحقيقة غير كدة
> و احنا للاسف فى مجتمع اصبح ملئ بالخداع و من السهل جدا االواحد ينخدع و زى ما فى صبيان بيعرفوا يضحكوا على البنات و لمدة سنين فية برضو بنات كدة و اوحش بكتيييييييييير 
> لا تتسرع و صدقنى مفيش احسن من اتباع امور الدين فى الحاجات دى





> كروان كروان كروان
> او اترك الامر للصدفه
> او ابحث بالطرق التقليديه
> المهم لا تعقد الامور الله يرحم والديك
>  هههههههههههههههه





> انا لااعتقد بان الزواج عن طريق الانترنيت ناجح بالنسبة للعائلات المحافظة حتما ستكون معايرات ومشاحنات لايمكن الفرار منها وان الانسان عندما يتكلم بالكتابة يختلف تماما عن تصرفاته وهذا سيكون صدام لايمكن الفرار منه وهذا هو راى اتمنى ان يشاركني فيه بعض الاصدقاء





> السلام عليكم 
> الأخ الفاضل مجاهد
> شكرا  على الطرح ز فكرة جميلة وجرية كمان 
> انا مع الاخ كروان فى كلامة 
> اختى العزيزة بنوتة 
>  (احترمك بكل ما تحملة الكلمة من معنى)
> وقبل ان اقراء مشاركتك كنت سوف ارد على اخى مجاهد بكلمة وحدة  ( فى المشمش)
> ولكن بعد ما ذكرتية وكتبتيه  احيكى لجرائتك لذكر قصه خاصة بكى  وجرائتينى ان اذكر قصتى ايضا )
> بعد ان انهيت دراستى الجامعية كانت لى رغبة شديدة فى السفر الى المانيا لتكملة دراستى
> ...





> الا العزيز مجاهد مصرى..
> موضوع اكثر من رائع واعتذر عن التاخير فى الاطلاع عليه
> سلمت يداك وحماك الله وهداك الى ما تتمناة ويرضاة لك الله.
> اعتقد ان ردود الاخوة الاعزاء تكفى عن كل الردود..
> ولكنى ارغب فى اضافة ان مهما كانت معرفة المفضل والهوايات والسمات مهمة ..
> ولكن ايضا رؤية الوجه عن اظهار هذة الصفات يفرق كتير اوى
> فما يبديه الوجه هو مافى القلب
> اما ما يبدية الانترنت هى كلمات محفوظة وقد تكون منقولة
> والله اعلم بالنفوس..
> تحياى اليك..وتمنياتى بتحقيق احلامك ان شاء الله..





> قبل ان ابدا اود ان اشكر اخي المجاهد المصري على هذا الموضوع الجريء وهذه الكلمات الطيبة واود ايضا شكر الاخت الفاضلة بنوتة والاخ الفاضل sea_walf على جراتهم في ذكر قصص واقعيةلهم 
> انا اعتقد ان هذا الموضوع فاشل بنسبة 70% وناجح بنسبة 30% لان يوجد علاقات بنت من خلال مواقع الانترنت وناجحة حتى وقتنا هذا فهذه الطريقة ناجحة اذا كانت الاطراف متفاهمة وقريبن من بعض فممكن تلاقي واحدهمتفاهمةمعاك قبلتها في منتدى او على شات حتى (بس بعد الزاوج هتتعركوا مين يعقد على الشات وتيجي تتعارك معها توقلها ده انا لميتك من النت يابت  )





> من الممكن ان اعطى لك انطباع باننى فتاه جميله جرئيه ومثقفه ولكننى اجهل ما اقوله





> موضوع جميل ورؤية جيدة
> أنا أري ان عالم النت أجمع هو عالم ثنائي الأبعاد
> مجرد محاكاة للواقع الذي نعيشه
> ولكن إن سنحت الفرصه في تجمع هؤلاء تجمع شرعي وتم التعارف في إطار المفروض
> فقد يكون هذا نصيبك ودائما القدريات لا نستطيع ان نقول فيها كيف حدث َ هذا او لا لن نفعل 
> ولكن حقيقة ً لم أر حتي الآن قصه بدأت علي الإنترنت وانتهت بالزواج 
> بالرغم من أن هذا لا يعني ان كل العلاقات التي تبدأ بالإنترنت فاشلة 
> ولكن قد يواجهها الكثير من المشاكل أثناء عملية التحويل الواقعي التي تسبق الخطوات الإيجابية 
> دمتم بود
> واعذروني إن كان الرد غير مرتب بعض الشئ





> موضوع جميل و مناقشة بناءة
> 
> من رائى الشخصى انه لا مانع من الارتباط عن طريق الانترنت و خصوصا من المنتديات 
> 
> لانها تعطى فرصة اكبر من اى وسيلة اخرى لاستكشاف طبيعة التفكير و جوانب الشخصية
> 
> تحياتى





> *كلام الاخت بنوته.. وضع جزا من رايي في الموضووع .. لان الاختلاف كبير جدا بين المجتمع الخليجي ومجتمع..القيود عندنا كثيره جدا . ورايي الشخصي .. هو لا  .. كيف لي ان اثق بشخص اعرفه من وراء الشاشه .. ولكن كل شيء قسمه ونصيب .. 
> 
> ولكن يجب علينا ان نكون واقعيين .. 
> 
> وشكرا لك
> 
> ..*





> الأخ مجاهد مصري:
> 
> ''أنظر إليها فهو أحرى أن يؤدم بينكما''حديث شريف..
> وبعدين الأفضل إن الزوج والزوجة يكونوا مختلفين في الإهتمامات..عشان كل واحد يتعلم من التاني حاجة..
> وبالتوفيق..





> اخى الكريم ليست الثقافة اساسا يقام عليه رابط الزواج المقدس الذى شرعه الله عز وجل للخلق كما ان الثقافة من حيث الاصطلاح قد لا نتفق على تعريفها اصلا ومعلوم ان النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم قال فاحظى بذات الدين تربت يداك وقد كانت بيوتنا فى القديم ليست بها امهات ذوى ثقافة تذكر ونجحت تماما فى تربية ابناء جيل على خلق وعلى اعلى درجات الثقافة والعكس يحدث كثيرا فى جيل هذه الايام اباء ومهات منهم الاستاذ الجامعى الحاصل على اعلى الشهادات ولكن رسب بجدارة فى اقامة اسرة وتشرد ابناءه او ابناءها فان كنت لم تتزوج بعد فاحذر ان تفعلها على هذا التصور الضيق فالزواج يا سيدى الفاضل منظومة كبيرة يلعب فيها الكثير من العوامل لا تغفلها منذ النية الصالحة لانشاء اسرة صالحة تتقى الله الة امراة ذات دين قبل ان تكون مثقفة ثم رباط مقدس وضعت الشريعة لها حدودا يجب احترامها من كلا الطرفين (التزاما) قبل الثقافة ثم قدرة على ادارة شءون الاسرة وتحمل مسئولية الابناء وخطوب الحياة وكذلك شكل المراة الخارجى وانوثتها عامل لا يمكن اغفاله خاصة وان من اهداف الزواج احصان الفرج لكل من الزوجين واستمتاع كل منهما بالاخر والكثيييير الكثييييير لايتسع المقام لذكره وبعدين كلمنى على الثقافة وتقبل تحياتى.





> ست سنين يا راجل ليه كنت فين خلاك  تبعد كل هذه المدة عن المنتدي
> والعزيزة بوكي بوكي اللي كانت مش قادرة تندمج مع المنتدي بقت عقبال أملتك من أعضاء فريق العمل في المنتدي وسؤالي لك  قبل الدخول في التفاصيل ما هي حالتك الإحتماعية الآن :
> متزوج ويعول
> متزوج
> خاطب
> متزوج جواز تقليدي
> متزوج جواز منتداوي
> 
> 
> ...





> ياة فترة طويلة وانا بحسب موضوع دة قريب



طب قولي حاجة من نفسى عزيزتي روفايدا  :Bye:  علي تحليلي لهذا الموضوع اللي خد مني وقت كتير إمبارح السبت الموافق ١٠ يوليو ٢٠١٠

----------


## اليمامة

*الحقيقة يا دكتور جمال مشاركتك بجد ممتازة..
عملت احصاء شامل للموضوع مع تعليقات جيدة توفر على من ليس لديهالوقت الكافى لقراءة الموضوع منذ بدايته..
ورأى حضرتك كمان جيد..ممكن التجربة تنجح بجدية لكن بضوابط..وخاصة مع ارتفاع سن الزواج للطرفين..
أنا أرى أيضاً مثلما رأيت على أن يكون النت مجرد حلقة تعارف مبدئية وبعد ذلك يتكفل الواقع والرؤية الحقيقية والمقابلات بنسج الحكاية بشكل أصدق..وأظن أنهذا يحدث الآن فعلياً..ولكن ألا تعتقد أن نفس هذا السبب قد يكون هو ذاته الذى رفع من نسبة معدل الطلاق فى الفترة الأخيرة..مجرد تعجب واستفهام..
أكرر شكرى مرة أخرى لمجهودك الرائع...*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *الحقيقة يا دكتور جمال مشاركتك بجد ممتازة..
> عملت احصاء شامل للموضوع مع تعليقات جيدة توفر على من ليس لديهالوقت الكافى لقراءة الموضوع منذ بدايته..
> ورأى حضرتك كمان جيد..ممكن التجربة تنجح بجدية لكن بضوابط..وخاصة مع ارتفاع سن الزواج للطرفين..
> أنا أرى أيضاً مثلما رأيت على أن يكون النت مجرد حلقة تعارف مبدئية وبعد ذلك يتكفل الواقع والرؤية الحقيقية والمقابلات بنسج الحكاية بشكل أصدق..وأظن أنهذا يحدث الآن فعلياً..ولكن ألا تعتقد أن نفس هذا السبب قد يكون هو ذاته الذى رفع من نسبة معدل الطلاق فى الفترة الأخيرة..مجرد تعجب واستفهام..
> أكرر شكرى مرة أخرى لمجهودك الرائع...*



الحقيقة عزيزتي ندي أنا لا يكفينا كلمات الشكر وإختيار مشاركتي أحسن مشاركة عن شهر يوليو ٢٠١٠ 
أنا بأطالب بتحويل عضويتي من هاوِ نشيط إلي محترف منتداوي بأجر شهري (المعاش الحكومي مش كفاية) إشمعنا يعني محترفين الكورة والنهاردة واحد من أصدقائي العواجيز أصبح من كتاب  المصري اليوم المحترفين ! 

وتفاصيل موضوع الإحتراف تجدينها هنا

 * لمـاذا يعـم الصمـت منتـدانا ؟!!* 

* 
*

----------


## ROFIDA

اقول اية دة انا كنت اشوف التعليقات واقلب الصفحات لحد ما اتلخبطت وكنت هعلق بس اكتشفت ان موضوع دة من زمان بس مجهود بصراحة عملتة تحسد علية

اما عن تعليقى بصراحة مش قادرة اقول راى معين فية ودة بيرجع حسب الاشخاص والظروف ومغامرة ممكن تنجح او تفشل

----------


## noogy

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
فترة كبيرة جدا لم ادخل فيها المنتدى ولم اشارك فيه ولكننى كنت اتابع من بعيد 
جذبنى هذا الموضوع لانه يشغل الكثير فى الوقت الحالى ولان الانترنت اصبح وسيلة فعالة للتعارف بين الناس من اماكن ودول مختلفة
احب اوضح رأيي :
المنتديات من الوسائل الفعالة جدا للتعارف على الاشخاص وتفكيرهم واسلوبهم لكن ليس كل المنتديات فهذا يختلف على حسب توجه المنتدى ان كان ثقافى او اجتماعى او ترفيهي 
منتدى مثل منتدى ابناء مصر لا انكر انه يضم اناس محترمين جدا جدا وعلى درجة عالية من الثقافة وتعرفت علي البعض من خلاله واٌكن لهم كل الود والحب والاحترام 
يمكن فعلا ان يحدث ارتباط من خلال التعارف عن طريق المنتديات لان الناس الذين تقابلهم عيوننا ليسوا كلهم طيبين او على خٌلق كذلك فى عالم الانترنت بعضهم جاد وبعضهم يريد ان يتسلي بالآخرين 
لكن اريد ان اوضح شيئا مهما ليس كل ما يٌكتب هو من شخصية الكاتب الحقيقية كلنا لدينا خيال وليس معنى ان اكتب فى قاعة الدين انى ملتزمة ، او اكتب فى قاعة التعارف وفك التكشيرة انى اجتماعية ودمى خفيف
مهما كان تلاقى الاشخاص وجها لوجه يٌوضِح الكثير من شخصية الكاتب وليس ما اقصده هو اللقاء الواحد او اللقائين لا 
بل كما يٌقال العِشرة هى التى توضح ذلك وليس كلام الانترنت والتليفونات 
خلاصة كلامى انى لا اعارض التعارف المبدئى من خلال المنتديات ولكن التعارف الحقيقي هو عند اللقاء ورؤية الاشخاص على الواقع ورؤية ردود افعالهم

----------


## مجاهد مصري

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
واضح ان انا مش عارف أواظب وكل ما ادخل مرة انقطع تاني
ولكنني سعيد أن الموضوع بعد كل هذه السنوات لا يزال يناقش في المنتدى
بارك الله فيك دكتور جمال على هذه الإحصائية التي لم اكن اتخيل ان اكثرها معارضين
طبعا بعد مرور هذه السنوات تغير الوضع العام
فعندما كتبت الفكرة في عام 2004 كانت فكرة جديدة وجريئة ولم يكن الكثير يتقبلونها
ولكن الان اعتقد كما قال دكتور جمال هناك منتديات مخصصة لذلك وهي بالطبع لم تكن موجودة عند طرح الفكرة لأول مرة
ولكن تلك المنتديات ليست هي المقصودة أبدا بفكرتي
ففكرتي لا تقوم على أن الكاتب في المنتدى هدفه الأول الزواج من المنتدى
ولكنه يكتب في المنتدى كأي شخص عادي
وإن قابل من يجد فيها أنها تتوائم معه الافكار هنا يأتي دور هذا الموضوع
ولكن بضوابطه الشرعية وأحب أن أؤكد على ضوابطه الشرعية تأكيدا كبيرا جدا
فلا نريد لهذا الموضوع ان يكون بابا أخر لعلاقات غير شرعية والعياذ بالله
التعارف من المنتدى كأي تعارف أخر يأتي لأي سبب كان
فهو فقط ضربة البداية للتعارف يأتي بعدها خطوات أخرى من الممكن أن تكون شرعية أو لا
ولكن أعتقد أن التعارف من المنتديات المحترمة لن تكون في غالب الامر الا بين أناس مثقفة محترمة لها أرائها في الحياة والتي تكتبها من خلال مشاركتها في المنتدى
فكما قالت الاخت نوجي ان هذا مجرد تعارف مبدأي
لابد أن تتم بعده خطوات
نرجوا ان تكون تلك الخطوات في إطار ما يرضي الله تعالى
اللهم اجعل عملنا كله في سبيلك
وغايتنا دائما إرضائك
وجزاكم الله الجنة

----------


## اليمامة

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> واضح ان انا مش عارف أواظب وكل ما ادخل مرة انقطع تاني
> ولكنني سعيد أن الموضوع بعد كل هذه السنوات لا يزال يناقش في المنتدى
> بارك الله فيك دكتور جمال على هذه الإحصائية التي لم اكن اتخيل ان اكثرها معارضين
> طبعا بعد مرور هذه السنوات تغير الوضع العام
> فعندما كتبت الفكرة في عام 2004 كانت فكرة جديدة وجريئة ولم يكن الكثير يتقبلونها
> ولكن الان اعتقد كما قال دكتور جمال هناك منتديات مخصصة لذلك وهي بالطبع لم تكن موجودة عند طرح الفكرة لأول مرة
> ولكن تلك المنتديات ليست هي المقصودة أبدا بفكرتي
> ففكرتي لا تقوم على أن الكاتب في المنتدى هدفه الأول الزواج من المنتدى
> ...


 *
أهلاً بك أخى الفاضل / مجاهد مصرى
الحقيقة هذا الموضوع كان ولايزال موضوع رائع ومداخلاتك فيه ممتازة..
أتمنى لو أن تعود بثقلك مجدداً لتمتعنا بموضوعات على هذه الشاكلة وتتحفنا بآرائك الوسطية..
كل عام وأنت بخير
مع خالص التقدير..
*

----------

